# ESOL position in NZ schools



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to know what qualifications are required for an ESOL position in a primary or secondary school?


many thanks


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
I will start by saying I know nothing about ESOL in schools; for two years through an employer I mentored refugees to assist with their '_new New Zealand_' experience and particularly their job search activities.
One organisation I had dealings with may be able to assist with your inquiry, ETC if you go to their staff page suggest you email the Centre Manager he may be able to point you in the right direction/offer advice.
Their website will also give you an insight into the activities of adult ESOL training in NZ
Best of luck!


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon (Sep 30, 2008)

I imagine that you would need a) a qualification in teaching English as a foreign language such as CELTA and b) a teaching qualification recognised in NZ. You should contact the NZ Teachers' Council.


----------

